# A Little Knowledge is a Dangerous Thing



## jrbcjim (Feb 13, 2010)

Greetings from southern Ontario Canada's Niagara Peninsula. I stumbled upon this forum via Google while searching "Musical Theater Monitor Placement." I'm currently working with a fairly high caliber community theater group in the area, and I've found several threads already that are most helpful.

My better half has been a member of this troupe for several years, but I have avoided getting involved because my job just doesn't allow me to commit to anything where my presence is mandatory. I travel frequently, and on short notice. However, having sat through a dozen shows or so over the past several years, my ears and my ego have the better of me. The sound is appalling, and I'm crazy enough to believe I can do a better job of it than the last guy. 

Anyone who knows community theater knows the crew are usually folks who failed the auditions ... but not me. I've actually got a background as a stage tech, though it goes back to the mid-Seventies. I attended two professional theater schools -- one in Montreal, the other in Toronto -- and learned just enough to make myself a threat to people who actually do know what they are doing. 

My background was sound and lighting, but I've forgotten a lot, and what I remember is probably obsolete now. With that in mind I'm here to learn. I'll be asking far more questions that I offer answers, so please bear with me.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome! Glad to have you here. There are many fellow community theatre techs here, so you are in good company. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## seanandkate (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Niagra! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Kelite (Feb 16, 2010)

jrbcjim said:


> My background was sound and lighting, but I've forgotten a lot, and what I remember is probably obsolete now. With that in mind I'm here to learn. I'll be asking far more questions that I offer answers, so please bear with me.




(Spoken with David Carradine Chinese accent) Ah grasshopper, though the tools will continue to change- the knowledge of how to use them stays the same. 

Surely some of the fixtures and controls have changed, and some quite drastically- but knowing the reasons HOW and WHY to light a stage remain fairly constant. We look forward to conversing with you as we find our way along the path of all things 'technical theater'. 

Welcome to the ControlBooth jrbcjim!


----------

